#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Преемник Богдо-гегена Ринпоче даст в Москве посвящение в практику чод

## Нико

В конце марта нынешнего года ожидается второй визит в Москву досточтимого Озера Ринпоче, духовного преемника исторического главы монгольского народа Халха Джецуна Дамбы Богдо-гегена Ринпоче. Озер Ринпоче на сегодняшний день является духовным руководителем главного монастыря Монголии Ганден. Он также является держателем уникальной линии чод традиции Ганден, которую во всей полноте получил от Богдо-гегена Ринпоче и осуществил на практике. Место проведения посвящения чод и комментариев (возможны и другие ванги и лунги) ожидайте в этой теме позднее. Учения будут проводиться в одном из крупных залов Москвы. Следите за информацией в теме! 


В 2010 году Богдо-геген Ринпоче Девятый, в линии непрерывных перерождений которого есть такие высокие учителя буддизма, как Ананда (ближайший ученик Будды Шакьямуни), махасиддха Нагпочопа и величайший историк Тибета Таранатха, сказал своим ученикам, что после его ухода им следует почитать как своего гуру досточтимого Озера Ринпоче, выпускника монастыря Сера. Озер Ринпоче проявил величайшие сиддхи бодхичитты, в которых могли убедиться все, кто был рядом с ним в Москве в 2011 году, а также безграничную мудрость и сострадание. Ждём Ринпоче в Москве!

----------

Kit (19.02.2015), PampKin Head (09.02.2015), Zosia (08.03.2015), Антончик (16.03.2015), Влад К (10.02.2015), Гошка (11.02.2015), Гханта (16.03.2015), Джампа Ринченма (10.03.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (11.02.2015), Евгений Шпагин (09.02.2015), Эделизи (08.02.2015)

----------


## Kit

Какие ванги для чода предполагаются в этой традиции?

----------


## Нико

> Какие ванги для чода предполагаются в этой традиции?


Обычный ванг традиции Ганден, "Подношение тела, подобного иллюзии". "Гьюлу цогсу".

----------

Kit (09.02.2015), PampKin Head (12.03.2015)

----------


## Джампа Ринченма

Известны ли уже точные даты визита?

----------


## Нико

Пока новости такие: планируем с 18 по 26 апреля. Зал ищем.... Ринпоче согласен приехать, если всё будет нормально организовано. Помимо чода (гьюлу цогсу) и комментариев к нему, могут быть и другие ванги. Чод, скорее всего, состоится в выходные, а остальные учения-посвящения в московском зале по вечерам. Если кто хочет участвовать в  спонсировании зала (около 3 тысяч за 2 часа в день), чтобы вход был бесплатным, будем очень благодарны! Контакты вот тут 

http://mahayana.ru/about/

----------


## Нико

Сроки перенесены... 29 апреля Озер Ринпоче приедет в Москву. С 30 апреля по 6 мая программа в Москве. 3-го мая планируется посвящение чод, будут и другие ванги. Ещё ожидается программа в Краснодаре, ура!

----------

Гханта (04.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

А в каком смысле эта линия Чод уникальная?

----------


## Нико

> А в каком смысле эта линия Чод уникальная?


Она уникальна потому, что её передавал раньше только Богдо-геген Ринпоче. Традиция Ганден.

----------

Кузьмич (30.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Не на шутку музыкален- Чод традиции Ганден-а, соответсвовать он должен четырьмя мотивам, дружно..
И язык наверно нужен, на котором как известно-подношение звучало-стихотворно-благозвучно- ублажая слух Дакини.
И ещё не помешает, стол, ганглин, домару, чётки, и подушку для сиденья, и щепотку Бодхичитты (слышал я- что это нужно).
Комментарий, отреченье, гуру- йога  потихонку.. и собрав сиё всё в кучу, можешь ты садхану делать, голося раз в две недели, даря благо всем соседям..)))

----------

Мяснов (30.03.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

Просьба не зафлуживать тему, сюда будет поступать информация только по делу!

----------

Дубинин (03.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

Ринпоче прибудет в Москву 29-го утром, билеты уже куплены. 3 мая в Москве планируется глобальное посвящение чод. До и после - другие ванги и дженанги. 6 мая планируем цеванг (посвящение долгой жизни) Белой Тары. Планируются комментарии на практику чод и на "Манджушринаматгита", т.е. "Перечисление имён Манджушри", текст, который Его Святейшество Далай-лама специально порекомендовал читать для скорейшего возвращения Богдо-гегена Ринпоче. В качестве переводчика ожидаем Бема Митруева. После этого, если Ринпоче будет не против, он поедет в Краснодар, там тоже программа, а затем в Калмыкию.

----------

Антончик (06.04.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Манджушринаматгита


Наверное «Манджушри-нама-сангити» (Mañjuśrī-nāma-samgīti)?

----------

Нико (03.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Наверное «Манджушри-нама-сангити» (Mañjuśrī-nāma-samgīti)?


Да-да, сорри)))

----------

Tashi_Tsering (03.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Наверное «Манджушри-нама-сангити» (Mañjuśrī-nāma-samgīti)?


У меня с санскритом неважно). 'jam dpal mtshan brjod

----------


## Нико

Утверждены сроки второго визита в Москву досточтимого Озера Ринпоче, духовного преемника исторического главы монгольских буддистов Халха Джецуна Дамба Богдо-гегена Ринпоче IX.
Ринпоче прибудет в Москву из Улан-Батора 29 апреля. Учения в Москве пройдут с 30 апреля по 6 мая. 3 мая в Москве состоится посвящение чод "Раскрытие врат в небо" (гьюлу цогсу). Время и место проведения учений, а также программа всех учений, будут объявлены в ближайшее время.
7 мая Ринпоче отбывает в Краснодар, где пройдут трёхдневные учения. Затем состоится первый, ознакомительный визит Ринпоче в Калмыкию.
Озер Ринпоче вернётся в Монголию 16 мая.

----------

Гошка (08.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Пока новости такие: планируем с 18 по 26 апреля. Зал ищем.... Ринпоче согласен приехать, если всё будет нормально организовано. Помимо чода (гьюлу цогсу) и комментариев к нему, могут быть и другие ванги. Чод, скорее всего, состоится в выходные, а остальные учения-посвящения в московском зале по вечерам. Если кто хочет участвовать в  спонсировании зала (около 3 тысяч за 2 часа в день), чтобы вход был бесплатным, будем очень благодарны! Контакты вот тут 
> 
> http://mahayana.ru/about/


Друзья, повторяем нашу просьбу о посильном участии в спонсировании зала на учениях Озера Ринпоче в Москве. Сейчас, как выясняется, нам недостаёт 25 тыс. рублей, чтобы вход на учения был бесплатным... Речь идёт о большом зале и о 1,2,3 мая. 1 мая утром состоится посвящение Долгой жизни (цеванг) Белой Тары, 2 мая -- посвящение Манджушри и комментарии на Манджушри-нама-самгити, 3 мая -- посвящение в практику чод. 30 апреля, а также 4, 5 и 6 мая учения пройдут в малом зале (на около 50 человек).

----------

Антончик (07.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Друзья, повторяем нашу просьбу о посильном участии в спонсировании зала на учениях Озера Ринпоче в Москве. Сейчас, как выясняется, нам недостаёт 25 тыс. рублей, чтобы вход на учения был бесплатным... Речь идёт о большом зале и о 1,2,3 мая. 1 мая утром состоится посвящение Долгой жизни (цеванг) Белой Тары, 2 мая -- посвящение Манджушри и комментарии на Манджушри-нама-самгити, 3 мая -- посвящение в практику чод. 30 апреля, а также 4, 5 и 6 мая учения пройдут в малом зале (на около 50 человек).


Извеняюсь что провоцирую флуд, но какие проблемы сделать(как делал я): чела на вход- объява- вход скажем 300р. за зал (рассчитать что-бы избыток предполагаемый был на треть примерно- про запас), и ок. (Вот ведь оглядываться на - "дхарма за даром")) И призывы постить?

----------


## Антончик

> Извеняюсь что провоцирую флуд, но какие проблемы сделать(как делал я): чела на вход- объява- вход скажем 300р. за зал (рассчитать что-бы избыток предполагаемый был на треть примерно- про запас), и ок. (Вот ведь оглядываться на - "дхарма за даром")) И призывы постить?


Я помню в начале двухтысячных к нам в Барнаул приезжали монахи, и вход был 50 рублей. А у меня тогда вообще не было денег. Вернее как раз было последних 50 рублей, на которые как-то нужно жить и питаться едой ещё.

И вот я пришёл туда. Ну и тусил снаружи музея, в скверике таком. Так как внутрь попасть не мог ни на какие мероприятия. Разве что издалека видел монахов на улице, когда всё закончилось там.
Это сейчас всё по другому в жизни. А тогда даже этого не мог себе позволить. Очень по разному бывает.

----------

Ometoff (30.04.2016)

----------


## Нико

*Программа учений досточтимого Озера Ринпоче в Москве и Краснодаре*

*Москва*

30 апреля (вечер) -- вводное учение (краткий комментарий на сочинение Дже Цонкапы "Три основы пути")
1 мая (утро) -- посвящение Долгой жизни (цеванг) Белой Тары, способствующее долголетию и помогающее в исцелении болезней.
2 мая (вечер) -- посвящение Манджушри. Краткий комментарий на молитву Манджушри-нама-самгити.
3 мая (вечер)  -- посвящение в практику чод "Раскрытие врат в небо" (гьюлу цогсу).
4 мая (вечер) -- комментарий на практику чод.
5 мая (вечер) -- продолжение комментария на практику чод, устная передача текстов и мантр.
6 мая -- (ориентировочно) коллективная практика цогле вместе с Ринпоче.

30 апреля, а также 4,5 и 6 мая учения состоятся по адресу Аптекарский пер., д. 9, центр "Рипа". (проезд от ст. м. "Красносельская, "Курская"). 

Место проведения учений 1,2 и 3 мая будет сообщено позднее. Время проведения учений уточняется. 

Конт. тел. в Москве +79150702812

*Краснодар*

7 мая (вечер)-- краткий комментарий на сочинение Дже Цонкапы «Основа всех достоинств»
8 мая (вечер) -- дженанг Манджушри. Устная передача текста Манджушри-нама-самгити
9 мая (утро, день, вечер) -- краткий комментарий на текст Манджушри-нама-самгити
10 мая (утро) -- дженанг 21 Тары
(день-вечер) -- комментарий на "Восхваление 21 Тары"
11 мая -- комментарий на "Восхваление 21 Тары". Передача обетов буддиста-мирянина и устная передача мантр.
12 мая (утро, день) -- выезд в Калмыкию.

Конт. тел. в Краснодаре

+79615223050
+79183773688
С 12 по 15 мая -- пребывание в Калмыкии.
16 мая -- вылет в Монголию.

----------

Kit (07.04.2015), Влад К (08.04.2015), Гошка (08.04.2015)

----------


## Kit

> ...
> 
> *Краснодар*
> 
> 7 мая (вечер)-- краткий комментарий на сочинение Дже Цонкапы «Основа всех достоинств»
> 8 мая (вечер) -- дженанг Манджушри. Устная передача текста Манджушри-нама-самгити
> 9 мая (утро, день, вечер) -- краткий комментарий на текст Манджушри-нама-самгити
> 10 мая (утро) -- дженанг 21 Тары
> (день-вечер) -- комментарий на "Восхваление 21 Тары"
> ...


Хорошая программа.
Главное что бы учения не проходили в том гадюшнике/притоне/борделе/автомойке, как это было с Ламой Тенгоном...  :Cry: 
Страшное место, совсем не подходящее для учений тем более если будуи дженанги...

----------


## Kit

> 12 мая (утро, день) -- выезд в Калмыкию.


Кто-нибудь знает какая программа будет в Калмыкии?

----------


## Нико

> Кто-нибудь знает какая программа будет в Калмыкии?


В Калмыкии не будет учений, это первый ознакомительный визит.

----------

Kit (15.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

Подробности пребывания Озера Ринпоче в Москве, график аудиенций с Ринпоче и другую информацию также см. в ближайшее время на сайте центра "Махаяна" www.mahayana.ru.

----------

Гошка (16.04.2015)

----------


## Гханта

Нико, стало известно время проведения лекции 30 апреля?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, стало известно время проведения лекции 30 апреля?


Пока нет, но это точно будет вечером.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, стало известно время проведения лекции 30 апреля?


В 19.00.

----------


## Нико

Поскольку редактировать расписание учений Ринпоче в Москве я, по правилам форума, уже не могу, сообщаю, что учение 30-го апреля начнётся в 19.00, 1, 2 и 3 мая -- в 10.00, 4 и 5 мая -- в 19.00. Тема и время учения 6 мая уточняется.

----------


## Нико

О проезде в центр "Рипа", где будут проходить учения Ринпоче 30 апреля, а также 4, 5 и 6 мая:

Внимание! Станция метро "Бауманская" закрыта на ремонт, движение по Бауманской улице ограничено. О том, как теперь добраться до Центра "Рипа", читайте здесь. В двух словах: мы находимся рядом с конечной остановкой автобуса М "Аптекарский переулок", поэтому найти нас просто:

http://www.ripa-center.ru/contacts/nobow.php#685px

----------


## Нико

1,2,3 мая учения Ринпоче пройдут по адресу ул. Доброслободская, 5А, Дом Фламенко "Фламенкерия". Схема проезда та же, что и в центр "Рипа", нужно только пройти 250 метров и завернуть за угол. Начало учений в 10.00.

----------


## Нико

Предварительная программа визита дост. Озера Ринпоче в Калмыкию: 

12 мая. Прибытие в Элисту. Посещение Центрального калмыкцого Хурула "Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни". Ознакомление с самим Хурулом, Озеру Ринпоче представят сотрудников Хурула (монахов и сотрудников), также общение с прихожанами.

После этого посещение старого аршанского хурула, ознакомление с комплексом и общение с монашеской общиной и тибетцами-преподавателями.

Вечер: приветственный ужин в честь Озера Ринпоче, в кругу монашеской сангхи и сотрудников. 

13 мая. Посещение Яшкульского района и освящение строящегося хурула, общение с прихожанами. 

14 мая. Возвращение в Краснодар и в Москву. 

Внимание! Озер Ринпоче будет проживать в Сити-Чессе, по вопросам личных аудиенций просьба связаться в администрацией Центрального хурула (ген Лодой).

----------

Kit (19.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

http://khurul.ru/?p=22553

----------


## Нико

В связи с временными тех. неполадками на сайтеwww.mahayana.ru привожу тут краткую автобиографию Озера Ринпоче: 

Краткая автобиография досточтимого Озера Ринпоче, 15-го перерожденца ламы Озера, записанная с его слов в Москве 9 сентября 2011 года

«Я родился в местности Манкханг, провинция КхамЮ на востоке Тибете, в 1966 году. Родители говорили мне, что я родился в 15-й день по тибетскому лунному календарю, и что в это время в Манкханге было замечено множество благоприятных знаков. Люди посчитали, что это свидетельствует о рождении высокого ламы («тулку» – перерожденца). 
Манкханг находится на расстоянии 1500 км от Лхасы, столицы Тибета. 
Я принял монашеское посвящение в возрасте пяти лет. В те времена китайцы запрещали тибетцам изучать буддийское учение и даже тибетский язык, потому по ночам, оседлав коня, я ездил учиться тибетской азбуке к своему преподавателю. Из всех букв тибетского алфавита быстрее всего я запомнил букву «нья», поскольку «нья» -- это, по-тибетски, «рыба». 
Путь от моего дома до дома моего учителя занимал 2,5 часа (около 150 км верховой езды). 
Начиная с пятилетнего возраста мне снились сны о грядущих событиях, которые потом сбывались. В итоге так получилось, что я стал местным ламой- гадателем, ко мне приходило с различными вопросами много людей. Я занимался гаданием с 5 до 12 лет. Затем об этом узнали китайцы, арестовали меня на некоторое время и предупредили, что гадание «мо», наряду с изучением Дхармы и тибетского языка, также запрещено коммунистическим режимом и карается законодательством Компартии Китая. 
В местности Манкханг в те времена существовал нингмапинский монастырь, настоятелем которого ранее был лама по имени Дечен Чокьи Гьяцо. Монахи этого монастыря, предположив, что я являюсь перерожденцем («янцзи») этого ламы, принесли мне ритуальные предметы, среди которых были личные вещи ламы, и я безошибочно опознал те из них, что принадлежали Дечену Чокьи Гьяцо. 
Позже мой учитель отправился на священное озеро Лхамо Намцо возле Лхасы и в нём, как на экране телевизора, явственно увидел деревню и дом, в котором я родился. Он обратился за советом к Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе, который подтвердил, что я являюсь перерожденцем ламы Дечена Чокьи Гьяцо.
Однако когда мне исполнилось 16 лет, Его Святейшество изменил своё решение, указав, что на самом деле я перерожденец гелугпинского ламы, ламы Озера, монастырь которого также находился в Манкханге. 
До сих пор между этими двумя монастырями – нингмапинским и гелугпинским – продолжаются споры о том, настоятелем которого из них я являюсь. Причём, нингмапинцы упрекают гелугпинцев в том, что те «украли у них их ламу». 
В 16-летнем возрасте я прибыл в Лхасу, и у меня возникло желание сбежать в Индию. Однако китайцы дали мне понять, что в этом случае мне не будет дано разрешение на строительство нового монастырского комплекса ламы Озера в Кхаме. 
После некоторых раздумий в 1985 году я принял решение пройти курс традиционного обучения в монастыре Сера Ме в Лхасе. 
Так получилось, что я стал первым ламой, который был возведён на трон в Сера Ме со времён захвата Тибета Китаем – с 1959 до 1985 гг. это было просто немыслимо. Старые ламы говорили, что это очень благоприятный знак, свидетельствующий о том, что монастырь Сера будет процветать. Однако это, естественно, не понравилось китайцам. 
Дело в том, что в одном из своих прошлых воплощений (первый лама Озер) я был основателем монастыря Сера Ме, которого звали Кункьен Джангчуб Бумба, учеником ламы Цонкапы. Имя «кункьен» («всеведущий») даровал ему ближайший ученик Цонкапы Гьелцаб Ринпоче.  
Из-за моей активной борьбы за независимость Тибета мне пришлось просидеть год в китайской тюрьме  (с 1988 по 1989 гг.) Рассказывают, что за год до того, как я попал в тюрьму, в 1987 году в крышу монастыря Сера Ме ударила молния, и монахи судачили о том, что грядёт беда. 
После освобождения из тюрьмы я продолжал обучение в монастыре Сера и в 1999 году  завершил курс изучения парамит. Сдав экзамен, я получил учёную степень «ригчунг». 
9 декабря 1999 года я прибыл в Непал, пешком, перейдя через горный перевал. Моё путешествие заняло около месяца. Добравшись до Дхарамсалы, я получил аудиенцию у Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Узнав о моём прибытии, в Дхарамсалу приехала делегация лам из монастыря Сера Ме на юге Индии, которые сопроводили меня в этот монастырь. 
В 2001 году я получил учёную степень «ригчен». Для этого мне, по традиции, пришлось вести дебаты по буддийской философии с монахом из другого филиала Сера – Сера Дже. Титул геше был мне присвоен в 2006 году.
Позже меня стали приглашать в разные страны, и у меня появились ученики на Тайване, в Сингапуре и в Америке. Однако ни в одной из этих стран я не создавал собственные Дхарма-центры.
Начиная с 2009 года большую часть времени я провожу рядом с Богдо-гегеном Ринпоче, с которым меня связывают особые кармические отношения из прошлых жизней. Я получил от Ринпоче все передачи и учения его линии преемственности, в частности, относящиеся к традиции чод линии Ганден, держателем которой является Ринпоче. Сейчас я стал кем-то вроде личного помощника Ринпоче («щабчи»)... Ну, может, не совсем так... Просто Ринпоче не отпускает меня в другие страны и, ссылаясь на нездоровье, хочет, чтобы я находился рядом  с ним (в настоящее время – в Монголии).
Расскажу немного о предыдущих перерождениях ламы Озера (до меня их было 14). Являюсь ли я настоящим перерожденцем ламы Озера или нет, выяснится только после моей смерти, когда меня кремируют. Дело в том, что после кремации всех моих предшественников в их черепах были обнаружены самовозникшие статуи различных божеств – Ваджрапани, Манджушри, Цонкапы, Ваджрадхары, Гухьясамаджи, Гуру Ринпоче и т.д. По сей день в Тибете где-то хранятся семь из этих статуй, остальные были утеряны. 
О четвёртом перерожденце ламы Озера рассказывают, что он владел йогой «быстрой ходьбы» и мог преодолеть расстояние в 1500 км от Манкханга до Лхасы, неся с собой горячие мо-мо (тибетские пельмени), так, чтобы по прибытии в Лхасу они ещё не остыли. 
Когда он ездил верхом на муле,говорят, что от копыт его мула на камнях оставались отпечатки. 
В основном все воплощения ламы Озера были монахами-отшельниками («цампа»). Тринадцатый его перерожденец провёл долгие годы в уединённом затворничестве, вплоть до 80 лет, и его можно было увидеть лишь раз в году, во время празднования тибетского нового года Лосар.  Решения, который принимал Озер Ринпоче 13-й, по своей значимости и авторитетности  приравнивались к постановлениям тибетского правительства. 
Что касается моего предыдущего воплощения, ламы Озера 14-го, то оно было не совсем благоприятным. Лама Озер 14-й бежал из Тибета в Индию в 1959 году, вместе с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой.  После этого, уже в Индии, он сказал одному своему другу: «Мы, тибетцы, потеряли свою родину. Нам нужно наращивать силу», -- и занялся культуризмом. В качестве борца-тяжеловеса он некоторое время провёл в России, в Москве, где участвовал в кулачных боях. Однажды в схватке со всемирно известным индийским борцом по имени Дарасин лама Озер сломал ему кисть руки и тот, в отместку, впоследствии его отравил. Поэтому жизнь моего предыдущего воплощения была короткой. 
Вот и всё, что я могу пока рассказать».

----------

Дубинин (28.04.2015), Кузьмич (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

А нынешний-то Озер- "зэк"- боевитый, а по виду и не скажешь- тихоня такой.. (Приятный дядька- он, Патрул Р, и ещё кое- кто, тёплые чувства оставляют))

----------

Нико (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Встретили?

----------


## Нико

> Встретили?


Да! Ринпоче вышёл с рейса самый первый, и кое-кто даже не успел его встретить, потому что пошёл в туалет), в надежде на промедление с явлением.... Работаем! (с) Завтра первая лекция, связанная с "Тремя основами пути" ламы Цонкапы. (Т.е. она так заявлена, лунг будет, но говорить Ринпоче будет, естественно, о том, о чём сочтёт нужным :Smilie: И дальше, по программе...

----------

Дубинин (29.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

Запечатлеть бы.... Если у кого из собирающихся посетить учения в Москве досточтимого Озера Ринпоче есть видео-аудиосредства их записи, т.е. не просто мобильники, а нормальные видеокамеры, фотокамеры и пр., а также диктофоны, просим-просим поучаствовать в этом качестве! Тем более 2 дня будет даваться комментарий на садхану чод...

----------


## Джампа Ринченма

В местах проведения учений будет на чем сидеть? или нужно приносить свои подушки?

----------


## Нико

> В местах проведения учений будет на чем сидеть? или нужно приносить свои подушки?


Там будут стулья человек на 50-60 (сегодня, в малом зале, а большой зал -- он большой, тоже со стульями), но в малый зал желательно притащить подушечку и прийти не в 19.00, а пораньше))).

----------


## Антончик

> Запечатлеть бы.... Если у кого из собирающихся посетить учения в Москве досточтимого Озера Ринпоче есть видео-аудиосредства их записи, т.е. не просто мобильники, а нормальные видеокамеры, фотокамеры и пр., а также диктофоны, просим-просим поучаствовать в этом качестве! Тем более 2 дня будет даваться комментарий на садхану чод...


Могу пофографировать, если не будет опасности что мой организм кого-нибудь чем-нибудь заразит. Посмотрим по ситуации.

----------

Дубинин (30.04.2015)

----------


## Антончик

Кстати вопрос такой, время окончания учений? Начало в 10 утра, а окончание?

----------


## Нико

> Могу пофографировать, если не будет опасности что мой организм кого-нибудь чем-нибудь заразит. Посмотрим по ситуации.


Сегодня там один из "наших" фоткал.... Ваши услуги тоже бы не помешали). А так снимали на видео, хотят на сейвтибете выложить...

----------


## Нико

> Кстати вопрос такой, время окончания учений? Начало в 10 утра, а окончание?


Начало будет в 10 с хвостиком, ну и не больше 3 часов....

----------


## Антончик

Пара фоток.

----------

Гошка (12.05.2015), Дубинин (06.05.2015), Нико (06.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Огромное спасибо всем, кто сделал мечты об учениях Озера Ринпоче в Москве в 2015 году реальностью! ("Мы рождены, чтоб сказку сделать былью!") В первую очередь, Ксении,без поддержки которой это бы не могло состояться. Марине, взявшей на себя тяжёлую работу по организации и прекрасно с ней справившейся! Фонду "Дрепунг Гоманг центр", предоставившему Ринпоче апартаменты в Москве, машины, прекрасного повара и т.д. Спецпереводчику Бему Митруеву, не только учёному, но ещё и красивому!) Двум спецпомощникам Ринпоче -- колоритному монголу-ламе, ундзе-профессионалу и сведущему в тонкостях служения гуру, и не менее колоритному торма-мастеру чод-нгагпе), происхождения тибетского... 
А также центру "Махаяна", который в полном масштабе обустраивал залы, печатал тексты и ещё кое чего делал). 
Спасибо всем, кто принимал участие в фото-видео-аудиосъёмках!
И особая благодарность драгоценному Озеру Ринпоче, который, увидев наше бедственное положение, смог покинуть на некоторое время монгольскую вотчину, чтобы сделать счастливыми нас, столь долго обездоленных!
САРВА МАНГАЛАМ!

----------


## Нико

> Пара фоток.


Ринпоче был величественен и сущностно краток до предела, а Бем -- суперзвездил, словно актёр из китайских боевиков))). А некто Антончик мог бы подойти ко мне и поздороваться, что ли)

----------


## Дубинин

Проводили?

----------


## Нико

Тут ещё сзади на первом фото знаменитые троны, которые были унесены ещё-тогда-буддистом-Дубининым из одного известного центра... Из чистого буддейского куркульства)))).

----------


## Нико

> Проводили?


Завтра в Краснодар, а с 14 вечера по 16 утро -- у Верки, в центре "Махаяна")))).

----------

Дубинин (06.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Тут ещё сзади на первом фото знаменитые троны, которые были унесены ещё-тогда-буддистом-Дубининым из одного известного центра... Из чистого буддейского куркульства)))).


Справа спинка мятая- могли бы и распрямить..)))

----------


## Нико

> Справа спинка мятая- могли бы и распрямить..)))


У ти какой придирчивый! Учитывая, что это все делали 2-3 калеки..... Причину необходимости выхода из сансары, говоришь, не понимаешь? Так вот одна из них :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Антончик

> Ринпоче был величественен и сущностно краток до предела, а Бем -- суперзвездил, словно актёр из китайских боевиков))).


За благословение на мантру клятвенной дхарани Манджушри отдельное спасибо )




> А некто Антончик мог бы подойти ко мне и поздороваться, что ли)


Лично не знаком, в следующий раз постараюсь узнать в лицо )

----------


## Дубинин

> У ти какой придирчивый! Учитывая, что это все делали 2-3 калеки..... Причину необходимости выхода из сансары, говоришь, не понимаешь? Так вот одна из них


Романтика- и разводилово.. Как Чапай- врёшь- не возьмёшь..(всмысле на нас похвальбы не действуют..)) А как выйти мы и сами разобрались.. Вопрос: нафига?!

----------


## Дубинин

> Лично не знаком, в следующий раз постараюсь узнать в лицо )


Кто первый узнает?

----------


## Нико

> Романтика- и разводилово.. Как Чапай- врёшь- не возьмёшь..(всмысле на нас похвальбы не действуют..)) А как выйти мы и сами разобрались.. Вопрос: нафига?!


Ну тада вращайся, вращайся.... Вращаться вроде ещё пока никто не запрещал)))

----------


## Нико

> За благословение на мантру клятвенной дхарани Манджушри отдельное спасибо )


А что за "клятвенная дхарани"? ОМ А РА ПА ЦА НА ДИ?




> Лично не знаком, в следующий раз постараюсь узнать в лицо )


Ну была одна дамочка, которая постоянно подбегала к трону с какими-то текстами и просила передач (забытых) и пр. )

----------


## Нико

> (всмысле на нас похвальбы не действуют..))


А это не похвальба была, а критика. Бывшим буддистам тяжеловато помочь двум калекам женского пола распрямить трончик? (Учитывая, что никто так и не смог сообразить, как собрать эти разобранные троны, поэтому была "потёмкинская деревня"). Хорошо, что Ринпоче ещё в прошлый свой визит категорически отказывался садиться на трон))).

----------


## Антончик

> А что за "клятвенная дхарани"?


НАМО МАНДЖУШРИЕ КУМАРАБХУТАЯ БОДХИСАТТВАЯ МАХАСАТТВАЯ МАХА КАРУНИКАЯ ТАДЪЯТХА ОМ АРАЦЗЕ ВИРАЦЗЕ ШУДДХЕ ВИШУДДХЕ ШОДХАНИ ВИШОДХАНИ АМАЛЕ ВИМАЛЕ ЦЗАЕ ВАХИНИ РУРУ ЦАЛЕ ХУМ ХУМ ХУМ ПХАТ ПХАТ ПХАТ СВАХА

----------

Кузьмич (13.05.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Кто первый узнает?


Меня узнать легко - я тут самый дальний в середине )

----------


## Нико

> НАМО МАНДЖУШРИЕ КУМАРАБХУТАЯ БОДХИСАТТВАЯ МАХАСАТТВАЯ МАХА КАРУНИКАЯ ТАДЪЯТХА ОМ АРАЦЗЕ ВИРАЦЗЕ ШУДДХЕ ВИШУДДХЕ ШОДХАНИ ВИШОДХАНИ АМАЛЕ ВИМАЛЕ ЦЗАЕ ВАХИНИ РУРУ ЦАЛЕ ХУМ ХУМ ХУМ ПХАТ ПХАТ ПХАТ СВАХА


Ну да, такое тоже имело место быть. Но обязательства были по мантре ОМ А РА ПА ЦА НА ДИ, а не по дхарани.

----------


## Нико

> Меня узнать легко - я тут самый дальний в середине )


Нет уж, увольте, рассмотреть "самого дальнего в среднем ряду" сложновато).

----------


## Богьёмон

> Кто первый узнает?
> Вложение 18043


Первая справа? А по теме, Нико - каковы шансы вытянуть в обозримом будущем Озера Ринпоче в Европу (Германия, к примеру) ?

----------

Дубинин (06.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Первая справа? А по теме, Нико - каковы шансы вытянуть в обозримом будущем Озера Ринпоче в Европу (Германия, к примеру) ?


А Вы из Германии? Будьте со мной на связи тогда, попробуем.... Хотя "вытянуть" Ринпоче куда-либо из Монголии очень и очень трудно, для этого нужны особые сиддхи, которыми обладаю только я :Big Grin:

----------


## Антончик

> Но обязательства были по мантре ОМ А РА ПА ЦА НА ДИ, а не по дхарани.


Кстати странно. Ринпоче сказал что эффективность мантры не зависит от того, получил ли благословнеие или нет. Что одинаково.
Но при этом при получении благословения берутся обязательства.
Собственно вопрос. В чём смысл? Чем это отличается от того, чтобы просто начитывать самому не беря обязательств? Если эффективность та же.

----------

Нико (19.05.2015), Эделизи (07.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Кстати странно. Ринпоче сказал что эффективность мантры не зависит от того, получил ли благословнеие или нет. Что одинаково.
> Но при этом при получении благословения берутся обязательства.
> Собственно вопрос. В чём смысл? Чем это отличается от того, чтобы просто начитывать самому не беря обязательств? Если эффективность та же.


Карм благой копится- от выполнения обещания Дух Наставнику. (как просто не пить и взять обет на интоксиканты и так-же не пить- выполнение обета + в карм..)

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Богьёмон

> А Вы из Германии? Будьте со мной на связи тогда, попробуем.... Хотя "вытянуть" Ринпоче куда-либо из Монголии очень и очень трудно, для этого нужны особые сиддхи, которыми обладаю только я


Значит, принципиально возможно (в кооперации с носителем особых сиддх) ... Попробую прощупать чахлую тевтонскую почву на предмет реализации такой авантюры.

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Значит, принципиально возможно (в кооперации с носителем особых сиддх) ... Попробую прощупать чахлую тевтонскую почву на предмет реализации такой авантюры.


Давайте!!! Если что, пишите в личку...Кстати, Ринпоче тут собирались приглашать в Швейцарию, можно это как-то объединить даже....

----------

Богьёмон (07.05.2015)

----------


## Гошка

> Кстати странно. Ринпоче сказал что эффективность мантры не зависит от того, получил ли благословнеие или нет. Что одинаково.
> Но при этом при получении благословения берутся обязательства.
> Собственно вопрос. В чём смысл? Чем это отличается от того, чтобы просто начитывать самому не беря обязательств? Если эффективность та же.


Думаю, благословение как-то типа подтверждение, что мне сейчас это будет полезно. Одобрение, куда и как продолжать.

----------


## Нико

http://savetibet.ru/2015/05/01/ozer-rinpoche.html

----------

Богьёмон (16.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=17&v=J1ymZaTencI

----------

Богьёмон (16.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А Вы из Германии? Будьте со мной на связи тогда, попробуем.... Хотя "вытянуть" Ринпоче куда-либо из Монголии очень и очень трудно, для этого нужны особые сиддхи, которыми обладаю только я


Вон тут вчера мне предъявили претензию добрые люди, что, мол, "слишком много на себя береш" такими словами про сиддхи. Мне было трудно объяснить им, что там смайлик в конце стоял, и вообще про всю нынешнюю тему "папа, а де сиддхи"? Так что, по традиции нашей, ответственно заявляю: нет у меня никаких сиддхи и не будет, по желаниям трудящихся))). Это к  @*Дубинин*.

----------


## Эфрон

Хотел спросить, Тензин, который готовил торма, был в одежде нагпа. Он принадлежит иной традиции, или я ошибаюсь, и нагпа есть и в Гелуг, а не только в Ньнгма?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Хотел спросить, Тензин, который готовил торма, был в одежде нагпа. Он принадлежит иной традиции, или я ошибаюсь, и нагпа есть и в Гелуг, а не только в Ньнгма?


Он и есть нагпа, но не гелуг, а Друкпа Кагью линии. Там существуют целые нагпинские монастыри, которые, как правило, передаются по родословной. Тензин -- практик чод с большим стажем, ещё с детства, ибо его дедушка был высоким ринпоче Другпа Кагью. Он ученик Богдо-гегена Ринпоче с 1997 года,  а с Озером Ринпоче его семью связывают особые отношения. Потому Озер Ринпоче и специально вызвал его из Индии для московских учений...
Также Тензин является учеником ламы Вангду, известного практика чод...

----------

Эфрон (17.05.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Спасибо, Нико. А люди в красных шапках тоже принадлежат к другим линиям?  :Smilie:  Желтые у самого Озера Ринпоче и у некоторых других, насколько я понимаю, обозначают принадлежность именно к Гелуг.

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, Нико. А люди в красных шапках тоже принадлежат к другим линиям?  Желтые у самого Озера Ринпоче и у некоторых других, насколько я понимаю, обозначают принадлежность именно к Гелуг.


Я не знаю, про что именно речь. Если про цогле, где почти все были в шапках, то там красные шапки были, но это не означает другую традицию. Красная шапка означает "скромней надо быть". А желтая: "хочу быть как лама!" :Smilie:

----------

Эфрон (17.05.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Да, про цогле. Просто я думал что красные это Кагью и Ньингма, но получается что все последователи ламы Озера  :Smilie:  А вообще что означает эта традиция и мирянам в том числе одевать на чод шапки? Какой-то особый обет?

Лама Озер же Гелугпинский лама, или все же Риме?

----------


## Нико

> Да, про цогле. Просто я думал что красные это Кагью и Ньингма, но получается что все последователи ламы Озера  А вообще что означает эта традиция и мирянам в том числе одевать на чод шапки? Какой-то особый обет?
> 
> Лама Озер же Гелугпинский лама, или все же Риме?


Нет, просто в чоде особые шапки. И было многократно объяснено, что простым нужно надевать красную, а не жёлтую))). И там были все миряне, кстати, кроме Озера Ринпоче. Шапка -- атрибут для чодовца, который ходит в ретрит, по источникам там и пр. Она не входит в обет, но так принято). А вот дамару с колокольчиком плюс ганлин -- это обязательно. Если уж совсем реально духов покормить решили). Если нет всех этих вещей, а также соответствующего пения (говорят, это мелодия дакинь), то, как говорил Богдо-геген Ринпоче, чод станет не чодом, а ламримом). 

А, и да, самая: *не есть чеснок*, т.к. это отпугивает духов!

PS. Лама Озер -- гелугпинский, выпускник Сера Ме (геше лхарамба). Хотя вначале его признали перерожденцем ньингмапинского ламы).

----------

Эфрон (17.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вон тут вчера мне предъявили претензию добрые люди, что, мол, "слишком много на себя береш" такими словами про сиддхи. Мне было трудно объяснить им, что там смайлик в конце стоял, и вообще про всю нынешнюю тему "папа, а де сиддхи"? Так что, по традиции нашей, ответственно заявляю: нет у меня никаких сиддхи и не будет, по желаниям трудящихся))). Это к  @*Дубинин*.


А я-то тут каким боком? с вашими ринпочами-приглашениями-духами-ганглинами?

----------


## Нико

> А я-то тут каким боком? с вашими ринпочами-приглашениями-духами-ганглинами?


А говорят, что инфа про мои "сиддхи" от тебя поступила :Smilie:

----------


## Эфрон

Насколько я понимаю, шапочки на Чод одевают все же не во всех традициях, в некоторых головы просто не покрывают, а в некоторых - на глаза одевают специальные шторки. А "по источникам" - это, если я правильно понимаю, подразумевается практика на кладбищах?

----------


## Дубинин

> А говорят, что инфа про мои "сиддхи" от тебя поступила


Увольте меня от вашего буддийского серпентария. (а верке я упоминул о чём ты пишешь в разделе о приезде вашего ринпоче и это всё)(ну и гадюшник у вас - любо дорого..)

----------


## Нико

> Насколько я понимаю, шапочки на Чод одевают все же не во всех традициях, в некоторых головы просто не покрывают, а в некоторых - на глаза одевают специальные шторки. А "по источникам" - это, если я правильно понимаю, подразумевается практика на кладбищах?


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Найдите 10 отличий).

----------

Эфрон (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Увольте меня от вашего буддийского серпентария. (а верке я упоминул о чём ты пишешь в разделе о приезде вашего ринпоче и это всё)(ну и гадюшник у вас - любо дорого..)


Меня тоже увольте. Я лучше пойду делать "пёстрое" подношение))).

----------


## Нико

> Насколько я понимаю, шапочки на Чод одевают все же не во всех традициях, в некоторых головы просто не покрывают, а в некоторых - на глаза одевают специальные шторки. А "по источникам" - это, если я правильно понимаю, подразумевается практика на кладбищах?


На глаза шторки не надевают именно в этой традиции. Голову покрывать не обязательно, как уже и писала. А "по источникам" -- подразумевается ретрит по 108 источникам (водным), который делается в последние годы ежегодно.

----------

Эфрон (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Увольте меня от вашего буддийского серпентария. ну и гадюшник у вас - любо дорого..)


Это не "серпентарий", а обычный чод, где принято "работать с обстоятельствами" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Эфрон

Нико, может вы знаете - как Богдо-Геген и Озер Ринпоче высказывались в отношении практики Чод на кладбищах, допустимо ли мирянам совершать ее там, или нет?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, может вы знаете - как Богдо-Геген и Озер Ринпоче высказывались в отношении практики Чод на кладбищах, допустимо ли мирянам совершать ее там, или нет?


Конечно, допустимо. И это делают по сей день...

----------

Эфрон (23.06.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Просто мне всегда казалось что это для тех, у кого очень большие сиддхи. =)

----------


## Нико

> Просто мне всегда казалось что это для тех, у кого очень большие сиддхи. =)


Нет, совсем даже не так.

----------

Эфрон (23.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Конечно, допустимо. И это делают по сей день...


Ты-эта.. кладбища то фильтруй.. Не на наших-же дамарой махать.. Это там-где расчленёнка и кострища..

----------


## Нико

> Ты-эта.. кладбища то фильтруй.. Не на наших-же дамарой махать.. Это там-где расчленёнка и кострища..


А ты эта... Сам не практиковал на наших кладбищах? Да, я знаю, у нас это довольно опасно, могут неправильно понять.... Не рекомендую, но и запретить не могу, ибо нет такого запрета.

----------


## Дубинин

> А ты эта... Сам не практиковал на наших кладбищах? Да, я знаю, у нас это довольно опасно, могут неправильно понять.... Не рекомендую, но и запретить не могу, ибо нет такого запрета.


Я без дамаров, а по взрослому-  охрана заметёт- ежели не зайти и не сказать- что это обряд- на могиле бабушки любимой.
Смысл теряется- страха нет, только палева боятся от охраны и иных?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я без дамаров, а по взрослому-  охрана заметёт- ежели не зайти и не сказать- что это обряд- на могиле бабушки любимой.
> Смысл теряется- страха нет, только палева боятся от охраны и иных?


Николай К. Рерих. Дордже дерзнувший. 1925 г.

----------

Vladiimir (24.06.2015), Дубинин (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015)

----------

